# My Little Pony Costume?



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

So I've been thinking of doing a my little pony costume for a while now and wanted to see if any of you experts here had some ideas or thoughts for me.

I'm looking for something a little less cutesy more gothic/scary more like these ponies (I love elaborate makeup and am trying to avoid wings if at all possible)

http://www.darkhorsecollectables.com/gothica.html

Everything I've found so far is kinda dopey looking and they don't really look like ponies stuff like this:










Or something super slutty like this non existant dress w/ a tail, horn and furry boot covers:










Any suggestions you guys could give me would be appreciated!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

From the Gothica link you posted, I think you have all the guidelines you need to put together a costume. The one I liked the best was Citron:

http://www.darkhorsecollectables.com/Citron.html

Personally, the wings are a nice touch, but if you don't want to use them, you still have plenty of detail that should give you the effect you're after. With this particular pony, I'm seeing a lot of breastplate, headplate, and body plate work, plus a little bit of exxaggerated eye makeup. I'd be inclined to see if the decorative plating could be made in a mannner similar to that used to make latex prosthetics, and it could be attached to a monotone unitard. I'm no expert on prosthethics, but there are many folks here who are.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you Roxy! this one was my favorite out of all of them

http://www.darkhorsecollectables.com/BlackVelvet.html


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Catbones, I was a unicorn many years ago. I used a catsuit (black, I was the mean unicorn, ha, ha) And I cheap black wig that I made into the tail and then it was attached to a tie on harness. Then I had 'fur' cuffs and fur boots which were really just fake fur sewn with velcro closures. Just a thought! It was a fun costume!


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

personaly I hate my little pony..it drives me crazy O_O in a wrong way...but it doesn't mean I does not have ideas -_o

i'm not really into shiny hairdo...but a beni looks cool...found this on da

http://browse.deviantart.com/artisan/costumes/?order=9&q=my+little+pony&offset=72#/d5071dh

the darkess one I found look like that 
http://browse.deviantart.com/artisan/costumes/?qh=&section=&q=dark+pony#/d324rjj

my sister was an horse once...she had an half-canival mask...elephant pants..and long straight colored hairs..

hope it helps


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks pumpkin!

and thank you silent howl I'm gonna start finding some pieces and work on something seeing as I have 5 months to work on it


----------

